# Buying formal clothes in Dubai



## sandymac (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,

I am relocating to Dubai from the US in 3 weeks time -will be working for a consulting firm in Dubai. I need to spend a lot of money towards my wardrobe - fomal shirts (ralph lauren etc), suits,ties,shoes. Does it make sense to buy these in the US and come to Dubai or should I buy in Dubai? Are formal shirts,suits, shoes more expensive as compared to US?

Would appreciate your responses


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I think it would be better to buy it in the US....only problem you may have is tha you have loads more luggage than allowed...

good luck


----------



## alexalexa (Oct 10, 2008)

sandymac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am relocating to Dubai from the US in 3 weeks time -will be working for a consulting firm in Dubai. I need to spend a lot of money towards my wardrobe - fomal shirts (ralph lauren etc), suits,ties,shoes. Does it make sense to buy these in the US and come to Dubai or should I buy in Dubai? Are formal shirts,suits, shoes more expensive as compared to US?
> 
> Would appreciate your responses


Don't miss out on shopping here, the malls here are much better than in the States, so definitely buy here (they have Saks, Ralph Lauren and every designer you could wish for)


----------

